# my completed PL Jupiter 2 pictures are being 1 hour processed now



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Well i took pictures of my completed PL Jupiter 2 AND Invaders ufo today and they are being processed at wal marts 1 hour photo center and i will be able to post them (or send them out via e mail) later today ! it has been 3 long years of working on and detailing this model and today i took detailed pictures in a second camera after the better camera started rewinding the film after the 2and picture so i got a 2and roll of film and an older camera to take them.
Bert


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Dude, you finally finished your J2? Congratulations! 

I can't wait to see your pics.

RK


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

yay! bring on the pics!


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Roy Kirchoff said:


> Dude, you finally finished your J2? Congratulations!
> 
> I can't wait to see your pics.
> 
> RK


 i can't wait to see them either, i had to switch to our older 35 mm without a zoom lens, the first camera decided to stop advancing after each picture then, going backwards. the older camera works fine, as long as you stay at least 5 feet from the subject GGRRRR! i took 24 pics outside under cloud cover so i wouldn't need the flash, and set the J2 on black cloth under and behind it and took every angle of each deck and exterior, then rushed to walmart and waited and waited only to get back pictures COMPLETLY BLURRED !!!!!! THEY WERE SO BLURRED WALMART REFUNDED MY MONEY. wasted 2 good rolls of film, so now i will have to eitherwait and buy a digital camera or see if i can borrow a friends ! can anyone recommend a good yet affordable digital camera that will work for close up detail ? i am so flippin' disappointed. sorry for the false alarm.
Bert


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

*Need Good Cam.*

 If you get word on that "good" digital let me know too MM, I have to have something to get pix of my work for posterity. Or at least to replace the crappy photos I posted on here.  
Dabbler

PS. My 35mm's didn't come out much better.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

the Dabbler said:


> If you get word on that "good" digital let me know too MM, I have to have something to get pix of my work for posterity. Or at least to replace the crappy photos I posted on here.
> Dabbler
> 
> PS. My 35mm's didn't come out much better.


 i have a or had i should say a great 35mm that was working fine at christmas, however the roll that was in there rewound itself 10 pictures into a 24 roll, i thought i didn't load it right but this time i did and it still happened, the older 35mm didn't have any zoom and since i haven't used it for almost 5 years forgot that anything nearer 5 feet will blur, trying to talk the wife into getting an affordable but good quality digital.i have models i want to post including real space. i have never used a digital so don't know what to expect. i just want to be able to take clear close ups, and be able to put them on the computer in folders and enlarge them enough to email them and post them on the BB
Bert


----------



## Brent Gair (Jun 26, 1999)

I've now owned four digital cameras and they were ALL good at close up work.

I've got more top-of-the-line film cameras than you can shake a stick at including a couple of motor driven Nikon F3's and a Bronica ETR. Haven't used either one in years.

With the digital (I'm currently using a Panasonic FZ3), it takes me about a minute to get pictures online. There have been times when someone has asked about something online and I've taken a picture and posted it without even dropping my connection. Take a picture, pop the SD card into my computer's card reader, load it at imageshack and copy the link into a post.

Anyway, the point being that I've never really seen a digital that couldn't handle closeup work. Most modern digitals will macro down to under two inches.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

thats what i need close up work. thanks brent !


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Anyway, the point being that I've never really seen a digital that couldn't handle closeup work. Most modern digitals will macro down to under two inches.

Brent,
You never saw the crappy $26 one I bought on-line trying to save myself a buck. But you DID see the lousy pix it takes on my album and postings.
I should have know, I should have known !!!!!   
Dabbler


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Dang, Dabbler, if you get better pics of your models, you're really going to blow us away. Your models are magnificent! I especially like "The Thing" with the attacking wolf!


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Thanks Perfesser, your turning my head. ( There'll be a little something extra in your envelop this week ) I like that one pretty well myself. That was my first resin kit, the last out of the broken molds I almost didn't get. I had to do a lot of work on the dogs' feet, and used airbrush (on the styrofoam snow) the first time also. I learned a lot from it. ( and the guys on here helped !!!)
BUT, if I get clearer pix your opinion may change ???
Dabbler

BTW, did I mention the 'planet' behind him, and his crashed in the snow 'saucer' light up ?


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

^^Oh, you've got to get new pics of that!

BTW: Watch the lighting on the digital pic close ups. I've found that it may be necessary to increase the lighting by quite a bit in order to get a clear, in-focus picture. Flash is usually way too much at that range but good spotlights and ambient lighting makes a huge difference.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

FLASH ??? For $26. you want flash ?? I'm lucky I got the little black string to hang it on. Of course the thing is the size of a cigarette pack but thinner. But really, distance pix aren't too bad with it. No focus, no frills, no nuttin !
Distorted Dabbler


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

Bert,
I want to see your Jupiter 2, but please don't stress-out about it! This is supposed to be fun(I think?)

I saw the new throw-away digital cameras in my pharmacy the other day. They were $10 and $20; the $20 version has a preview, both have a delete picture function. The thing is, you have to take them back to the store to get your CD and prints- you can't connect it to your PC.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

i talked to a friend of mine last nite and she said she would bring her digital over saturday and let me use it for a couple of days. she said you can take clear pictures as close as 2 inches and that the camera hooks up to my windows XP to transfer them to my computer. i want to take them in natural sunlight with some cloud cover so i don't have to use the flash,and i want to take them at high noon to so i won't have sideways shadows on the upper deck from the astrogator like i did on the last batch.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Ok So.....where Are The Photo's??????


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Y3a said:


> Ok So.....where Are The Photo's??????


 hi mark i took 136 of them under different light, i have them on my computer but they are too big for here. i sent some to steve244 to see if he can get them on here


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Can you use your photo-editing program to "resize" them. Select a percentage and keep cutting them down until they fit.

Also, saving them as .jpg or .gif will help keep the memory requirements down as well.


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

Uh, Bert; you've got something really special there...

Here's a sneak preview. For the whole set of pics click HERE.










Awesome...


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

Excellent work, Bert! And thanx to Steve244 for saving the day!

- GJS


----------



## DR. PRETORIOUS (Nov 1, 2000)

Excellent job on both ships!!!!!


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

I'm liking the little Invaders UFO a lot too. Really like the color scheme. Got a couple of those in my stash too. hmmmm.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

One word: WOW!


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Amazing Bert !!!! With my lack of spaceship knowledge I'm sure I don't really comprehend the fantastic things I'm looking at ??? Take one "attaboy" out of petty cash !
Dabbler


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

They are awesome,Bert! You got good eyes for detail. the photo came out great, worth the wait. Only thing missing, is the robot in the Jupiter 2. 
The invaders look like they are coming, to make earth their world.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## john guard (Dec 31, 2001)

AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

however.............

it's depressing when every J-2 looks better than mine!


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Seriously nice work, Bert, I know you labored on your J2 a loooooong time but the results sure look worth it! Those pilot seats are _really_ cool!


----------



## mactrek (Mar 30, 2004)

Looks Awsome!! I'd be crazy to even attempt that level of detail!


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

When I do mine, I will use Robert's and Bert's work and the CultTVMan book to figure out how to do mine. I have though about lighting the upper deck, and gluing the very top on, so you have to look in the windows to see. I plan to use the lower deck to house the electronics, and batteries.


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

Beautiful models, beautiful photos. Thanks for sharing both, Bert. Very inspiring!


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Good job Bert! ya even got it complete THIS DECADE!! LOL Invaders ship looks great too.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

now if i can only fiqure out how to post them. i have close to 200 pictures i took .what is the correct size that will enable me to post them here, i need to resize them


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

the size my pics are showing are as follows dimensions 2448 x1632 JPEG size 302KB those are too big right ?


----------



## kaos (Apr 5, 2003)

dude nice build! ihave a j2 in my collection but with all the master builds around here theres no point in me even trying


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

kaos said:


> dude nice build! ihave a j2 in my collection but with all the master builds around here theres no point in me even trying


 thank you, i could never have done such detail work without all the help from the BB members here, this is by far the most detail work i have ever done and before i started it 3 years ago, my skills were so so. i learned a lot with this build and from all the advise from BB members and i have all of them to thank !
Bert


----------



## Nemorosus (Feb 1, 2002)

Nice Job!


----------



## AFILMDUDE (Nov 27, 2000)

Great stuff Bert! :thumbsup: It was worth the wait!


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

2448 x1632 JPEG size 302KB those are too big right ?

No! 2000k file size limit. 

try ONE at a time to see what the error message is, If you are having problems.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

ok here goes nope, didn't work, says 50 kb limit


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

OK, got the latest batch up, including these two bums...

(Wonderful stuff, Bert!)










(I use Picassa  from google: it's free and allows you to create a web page in one click, resizing all the photos to a web friendly size. Once the page is created on my PC I upload it to my ISP's server (comcast) using another free program, Smart FTP. Comcast is kinda slow. But hey it's included in the price for internet access...)


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

VERY Nice indeed!...I also bought Skyhook's seats, as well as the figure set
from flying frets...But the seats really make the difference when completing
this kit..


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

Bert, Enjoyed the photo of your Jupiter build very much, very good color choices and everything looks crisp and sharp. After checking out the photos I can say you have nothing to worry about skills wise, your right up there with the majority of us weekend builders. Now more photos, I want to see the lower level....


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Bert,
Just took a second, longer look. You have the talent of a master and the patience of A SAINT !!! Those have to win a prize somewhere !!!
How did you do lettering on the "Central Alarm" sign ?? And the details on the consoles??
Dabbler


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

thank you ! the colors are from Bob Perovich's jupiter 2 paint scheme, and the lettering are the wonderful jim james decals, again i say, it turned out as nice as it did because of all the help i got from this BB !


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Robert Hargrave said:


> Bert, Enjoyed the photo of your Jupiter build very much, very good color choices and everything looks crisp and sharp. After checking out the photos I can say you have nothing to worry about skills wise, your right up there with the majority of us weekend builders. Now more photos, I want to see the lower level....


 Hi Robert check steve 244's link he posted for me you can see the lower deck pics there !


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Another batch of your fine work, we are lucky. I like the shot of the War of the Robots. THE two best designs ever, and yours are just right. I bet you look at the Jupiter 2, and say "I did that?". Thanks to you for getting the pictures, and to steve 244 for posting.


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

Holy Cow !! just beautiful . great work Bert .
hb


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

model maker said:


> thank you ! the colors are from Bob Perovich's jupiter 2 paint scheme, and the lettering are the wonderful jim james decals, again i say, it turned out as nice as it did because of all the help i got from this BB !


Are the letters individual or is it a one-piece decal on the Alarm sign ?? I could use very small lettering for certain projects.
Dabbler


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

One piece. See it here. 

P.S. Jim James is our own Arronax.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Amazing models!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

Wow!! Really worth the wait to see the pics!! Great job on all the kits! 


Also, awsome decal sheet, thanks for the link!

Wayne


----------



## dr.robert (Feb 16, 2006)

I bought and built the pl jupiter 2 kit when it was first released.I wish the decal set for the interior had been available at the time,because i would have used that instead of painting everything.Recently i noticed it needs some minor restoration,outer hull needs a repaint and i am filling in the first top section of the hull that lifts off with putty.I always thought that two removable hull sections ruined the beutiful lines of my favorite flying saucer!I have the puttying done and sanded,and am going to go with another type of more reflective paint.I will probly use aluminum this time around,instead of silver testors.I don't have a digi camm right now,but hopefully this spring i'll have one and can try to show some pics of it.I'm taking my time with it and it will look mutch better than the first go round. :thumbsup:


----------

